# The Ubuntu Forum Community > Ubuntu Official Flavours Support > New to Ubuntu > [ubuntu] Force quit / CTRL+ALT+DELETE equivalent?

## ajk95

How do I force an application to quit?

----------


## racie

One way is to hit alt+f2, then type xkill and hit enter.  Now click on the program you would like to force quit.

----------


## rabid9797

click it's exit button, you should get a window asking if you want to force quit the application. otherwise you can go to system->administration->system monitor

find the application and kill it

----------


## paul88

I find that the best way is to right click the menu bar at the top some were in the middle with nothing there, and then click 'add to panel' this will give you a menu. Simply select force quit. Now when you click the icon which should be added to your menu at the top you will be able to click the window that you want to quit.

----------


## armoftheland

theres also a neat icon you can add to your task bar that's actually called force quit. then when you run into issues you click that icon then click the window of the program that is beinig a jerk et voila, all better  :Smile:

----------


## armoftheland

oh oops... sorry someone beat me to it  :d'oh!:

----------


## nitstorm

ubuntuforums.orgubuntuforums.org/newreply.php
my fav way is 
1. Gives the applications eating most of your cpu and mem 


```
top
```

2. Note the name or pid of the process 

_if you noted the process name
_

```
killall processname
```

_if you noted the pid
_

```
kill pid
```

----------

